

Design of the Ford Probe IV, 1983 - zephyrfalcon
http://www.gminsidenews.com/forums/f19/1983-ford-probe-iv-concept-75145/

======
Zhenya
Thanks for posting this. I'm a geek and a car enthusiast, hope there are more
on HN like us.

